# Truphotos: Landscape and nature of Asia



## gnohz (Jan 8, 2010)

Truphotos specializes in landscape and nature photography in the Asiatic region, sharing with you the tranquil beauty of Mother Nature, in the hope that more people could get to know and appreciate the environment in which we live in. 

Includes content on photography tips and techniques, as well as on budget traveling and travel photography. Images are available for licensing, fine art prints for your home and office decorative purposes, and also for commercial/advertising/publishing usage. 



Portfolio: http://www.truphotos.com

Gallery: http://www.truphotos.com/galleryhttp://www.truphotos.com/gallery

Photography and travel blog: http://www.truphotos.com/blog

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Truph...f#/pages/Truphotos/254699686576?v=wall&ref=mf

We are in the midst of putting up more content so check back every now and then!


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job...  maybe too light background for a photowebsite.


----------



## gnohz (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comment! I'll take that into account 
Keep up the great work with your website too :thumbup:


----------

